# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  TV i beba

## V&NMama

Otkad smo dobili bebicu, nekako sam tv počela doživljavat kao uljeza u stanu koji mi samo odvlači pažnju od stvarnog života, a bebicu kao najvrjedniju moje pažnje i aktivne pozornosti, prisutnosti duhom i tijelom. Zamolila mm-a da izbacimo tv, i evo nas - bez tv-a već mjesecima! I mogu vam reći da mi je baš lijepo tako! 
Ima vas još koji nemate tv?
Baš bi voljela da se pobrojimo!
I da ne ispadnem nenormalna  :Wink: !

----------


## Mima

Nije se mogao ugasiti?

----------


## miniminia

i mene prije 4 godine pucalo isto razmišljanje, i poštujem vašu odluku, ali ipak mi je osobno bilo preradikalno... nismo ovisnici ni mm ni ja, ali bez dobrog filma, mi se život čini besmislenim (pogotovo, kad s malom bebom i ne možeš biti filmofil u kinu)

 pa smo onda kupili novi i veći

----------


## Anemona

> Nije se mogao ugasiti?


X
Mi smo svojeg ugasili dok je dijete bilo malo. Do cca 2. godine nismo pred njim palili TV.
Sad mali ima 3 godine i voli pogledati crtić. Pazimo da ne pretjeruje, a MM i ja gledamo TV kad mali zaspi i baš uživam onda pogledati film na miru.
Mene više brine kad ću imati drugo dijete, što onda? Ne mogu prvom zabraniti TV, jer mi je prihvatljivo da pogleda kroz dan pokoji crtić, a ne mogu bebu izolirati u drugu sobu.

E da, MM ima takav posao da je poželjno da poprati Dnevnik, tako da i iz tog razloga "trebamo" TV.

----------


## Adrijana

> pa smo onda kupili novi i veći


 :Grin: 

Ali izbacili smo ga iz spavaće sobe.
Lovro tu i tamo pogleda crtić na Baby tv programu  :Embarassed: , kad ja moram skuhat, usisat i sl.
Laru više ne zanimaju crtići, ona gleda Sumrak  :Rolling Eyes: 

Mislim da mi ne bi mogli bez tv. Ali kad odemo na godišnji, niti ga se ne sjetimo. :Smile:

----------


## Anemona

E da, meni je bitno da mi TV ne radi kao pozadinska buka. Dobro, to mi nije problem, jer volim tišinu.

----------


## Maxime

TV nije uljez vec sprava koja se kontrolirano treba koristiti.
TV kod nas nema centralno mjesto u stanu, ugasen je kada imamo drustvo, ugasen je kada ne gledamo aktivno emisiju i limitirano gledamo programe (ne podnosim  'saltanje').
Carica eventualno pogleda koji crtic a zajedno gledamo filmove na DVDu.

----------


## RozaGroza

Ne volim TV, ali nismo ga izbacili iz kuće. Zapravo, dobili smo novi TV na poklon od mog tate iako sam rekla da mi bolje kupi kišobran kolica il nešto potrebnije  :Rolling Eyes: 
Gledam TV možda 3 puta tjedno. Iskreno dosadan mi je program pa upalim samo kad znam da nešto ima što me zanima.
Dijetetu planiram pokazat televiziju tek negdje sa 3-4 godine  :Grin:  (moš mislit što će mi to uspjeti...)

----------


## miniminia

Po istoj logici bi trebalo izbaciti i računalo
"E, to neće ići" kažu pingvini u Madagaskaru

----------


## anamar

ja baš volim svoj tv. 

jesam li (ne)normalna  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

Ja sam zagovornik izbacivanja televizije, jer se često sama ne kontroliram. Ali komp mi je korisniji. Tu bar većinom gledam/čitam nešto pametno, a i dobar film mogu gledati na kompjuteru (s tim da nisam uspjela pogledati film do kraja... ima par godina  :Shock:  ). Televizija je krcata smećem, a malo je dobrih stvari (ako nemate max tv ili satelit, a to nisam nikad imala).
Bilo je razdoblja mog života bez tv-a u kući (po par godina). Dakle, moguće je. U tim sam se periodima osjećala inteligentnije i poletnije nego inače  :Wink: 
Budem li imala tv, mislim da će uz to morati ići i max tv.

----------


## vissnja

Pa dobro, ne vidim nista lose u tome da se izbaci TV. Priznaćete da je mnogima TV neka vrsta ovisnosti. Ja sam na primer ovisna o slatkišima i mnogo mi je lakše da ih ne jedem kad ih uopšte nemam u kući, nego da stoje tamo negde na polici i zovu me.
Mi nismo imali TV u kući 12 godina, moji roditelji i ja (1991-2003.) i mogu vam reći da mi je drago bilo i tada i sada. MMu je daljinski produžetak ruke. Dovoljno je reći da kad sam došla iz porodilišta sačekao me novi TV na komodi, kao poklon valjda  :Rolling Eyes:  I poslužio je svrsi jer dok se mala nasisavala satima ja sam ubijala dosadu gledajući. Ali sad već primećujem da nam ponekad ozbiljno narušava porodični život. I rado bih da je češće OFF, ali dragi je sa TVom kao ja sa slatkišima, treba mu skloniti iz vidokruga.

----------


## PericaY2K

Nemamo TV već 4 godine.
Imamo 2 kompa i odličnu vezu, skidamo i gledamo ono što nas ispunjava (kvalitetne filmove, dobre dokumentarce...), npr:
- Terry Jones’ Barbarians (2006) od BBC-a (iznenadiš se kako su zapravo Rimljani bili barbari a ne Kelti) - inače serijal o mitovima u povijesti
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEyZF...next=1&index=4
- na linku http://forum.roda.hr/threads/47378-A...a-preporuku%29 sam navela dobre filmove, nađi me po nicku...
- crtiće ću također birat za malenu kad bude vrijeme...

Bez TV-a mi je ljepše u životu jer ne gledam ono što mi je nametnuto (reklame, udarničke špice dnevnika koje me unervoze i prije nego voditeljica nekaj kaže, esmeralde i gringose, kvazi elitu i kvazi potrebe...)

Nisi čudna (kao što nisi čudna ako ne pratiš nogomet, Red Carpet i slično), već si razvila svijest o tome da se želiš okružiti pozitivom i smislenošću, duhovnim vrijednostima i težnjom za spoznajom onoga što te uistinu ispunjava.

----------


## miniminia

Ma super je sve to bez TV i to dapače podržavam (ja se ne sjećam da sam pogledala nešt zadnjih 6 mjeseci na TV-u od programa), ali kak , mislim stvarno kak ,gledate filmove na kompjuterima bilo koje vrste?

----------


## Deaedi

Mislim da je puno bolje i zdravije da se filmovi/crtići gledaju na TV-u, nego na kompu.

----------


## miniminia

Mi smo imali dok smo bili u braku bez djece TV u sobi, to smo čim se beba rodila izbacili... Crtiće je počela gledati nedavno , kontrolirano...
ALi ne mogu zamisliti život bez kvalitetnog filma... I dokumentarca... A sve to bez TV-a mi je nezamislivo izvesti... I to dobrog elcedeplazmagluposti TV-a....
Inače sam ja obično na stranu onih koji pljuju TV program, jer realno ne valja, ali svoje klince ću učiti da znaju razlikovati dobre filmove od loših ...
Ne znam, ali mislim da bih bila na gubitku bez toga....

ALi ja sam okorjeli filmofil....Onaj Kinoteka tip, a ne CInestar

----------


## miniminia

Điz, moram podrezati nokte, to mi zbog njih tipkovnica udara kriva slova

----------


## kli_kli

> Mislim da je puno bolje i zdravije da se filmovi/crtići gledaju na TV-u, nego na kompu.


Na koje aspekte gledanja mislis?
Mi nemamo TV, jer nam ne treba  :Smile: 
Klinci gledaju crtace, svakodnevno i uglavnom koliko zele, ali na kompu.
Najvise vole dugometrazne, razne, skidamo ih s neta, obilno :D

----------


## sladjanaf

ja sam zaljubljena u svoj lcd panasonic televizor
imam iskon tv i među svim programima 10 odličnih
volim gledati dnevnik (al to mi je valjda navika iz djetinjstva kad su svi pobožno gledali dnevnik i kad se moralo biti tiho)
volim gledati cnn, fox life, tu i tamo NG
jer mm skida super turbo dokumentarce
djeca mi crtiće gledaju na kompjuteru, tv uopće ne
televizor nije prijeteće čudovište koje će nas pojesti ako ga upalimo
to je samo aparat nad kojim mi imamo kontrolu
i to daljinsku

a prvi put sam se s neimanjem tv-a u kući susrela
među američkim sektaškim katolicima
kako mi je bilo pretjerano tad, pretjerano mi je i sad

----------


## tanja_b

I ja sam svojedobno razmišljala o tome da izbacimo TV.
Nismo to učinili jer sam načula nešto u smislu da bi nam HRT u tom slučaju "sjeo" za vrat zbog radio-aparata. A da izbacim i TV i radio, ne bi išlo. Pa je TV ostao. 
Uglavnom je ugašen. Tu i tamo nešto pogledamo (i to navečer). U moru lošeg programa, nađe se i pokoja dobra emisija koju želim pogledati. Andrej ne gleda tv-program, tu i tamo neki film ili crtić s dvd-a.
Moguće je živjeti s televizorom u kući i ako nisi tv-ovisnik  :Wink: 
A u funkciji pozadinske buke nikad nije ni bio, ni prije, ni sad.

----------


## PericaY2K

> ...ali kak, mislim stvarno kak ,gledate filmove na kompjuterima bilo koje vrste?


dragi je "komp guru", njegov komp je čudo moćan, a sukladno tome i monitor, koji je bolji od 90% TV ekrana na tržištu.
tak da ovisi, ako se dobro opremiš, široko ti polje...

svom djetetu ću dati da gleda tv ak bude željelo (imamo tv tuner na kompu, znači možemo gledati i tv na kompu, no nikad ga ne koristimo - ajmo reć da sam sita tv-a), no uvijek će imati i drugu opciju - znači zabavu iz koje se može kvalitetno razvijati. a ak poželi koji put pogledat MTV-jev "My sweet sixteen", Farmu i sl., pa nek pogleda. nek se izgušta, vrlo će brzo shvatiti da ništa ne propušta. svi smo to prošli, pa neka i ono prođe. dobro je da vidi kaj sve ima na svijetu.

----------


## V&NMama

> Nije se mogao ugasiti?


Što se mene tiče bio bi stalno ugašen, ali mm nije tako strong kad je u pitanju količina vremena provedena pred njim, a i sam shvaća da mu je to problem, tak da smo mi sporazumno odselili gdina iz stana  :Smile: . I uopće nam ne fali!

----------


## Deaedi

> Na koje aspekte gledanja mislis?
> Mi nemamo TV, jer nam ne treba 
> Klinci gledaju crtace, svakodnevno i uglavnom koliko zele, ali na kompu.
> Najvise vole dugometrazne, razne, skidamo ih s neta, obilno :D


Za vid, da komp vise umara oci od TV-a. Nisam strucnjak, ali MM, koji se dosta razumije u to, kaze da je kvatiteta ekrana na TV-u prilagođena za gledanje pokretnih slika, dok je ekran na kompu prilagođen za rad. (slova, brojke...). Nadam sa da sam uspjela objasniti sta mislim. On neda bas da nasa cura gleda crtice na kompu, radije joj upali TV. Naravno, osim ako imate super kvalitetne profesionalne ekrane i grafičke kartice, ali takvi koštaju više nego TV.

----------


## pomikaki

> Za vid, da komp vise umara oci od TV-a. Nisam strucnjak, ali MM, koji se dosta razumije u to, kaze da je kvatiteta ekrana na TV-u prilagođena za gledanje pokretnih slika, dok je ekran na kompu prilagođen za rad. (slova, brojke...). Nadam sa da sam uspjela objasniti sta mislim. On neda bas da nasa cura gleda crtice na kompu, radije joj upali TV. Naravno, osim ako imate super kvalitetne profesionalne ekrane i grafičke kartice, ali takvi koštaju više nego TV.


A ja sam baš mislila da je obrnuto... morat ću pitati svog stručnjaka  :Smile:

----------


## miniminia

ma nikako ne može ekran kompa biti bolji, gleda se iz veće blizine...automatski ogroman minus ...
naravno, da katodna cijev ne doalzi u obzir zbog svog zračenja

----------


## kli_kli

Ako mislis na refresh rate (frekvencija osvezavanja tj. ponavljanja slike), on je na danasnjim karticama i monitorima vrlo dobar, to poredjenje vise nije potrebno. 
Jedino ako kupite ono bas bas najjeftiniji monitor s katodnom cevi, ili ako koristite neki prastari.
I naravno, uvek LCD ispred katodne cevi, a kod LCDa refresh rate i nema veze jer ima statican pixel.

----------


## kli_kli

Poslala dupli post..

A zasto komp da gledaju iz bliza?
Moji gledaju sa sasvim pristojne udaljenosti, kad gledaju crtace.

----------


## BusyBee

Bravo vi!

Ja bih voljela da uspijem nagovoriti MMa da izbacimo TV jer smo oboje odrasli uz upaljene TV-e. Ja sam uvela sebi tu naviku da ne palimo TV dok nema neceg pametnog ili nama zanimljivog, ali MM voli da mu radi i kad ga ne gleda, a ja sam na to alergicna.

----------


## miniminia

SAd smo se mi zaplele o ekrane  :Smile: , a u biti govorimo isto , svejedno je gledaš li Tv program i crtić na TV ili na monitoru...
ali zapravo je pitanje da li izbaciti tv iz kuće.... 
DA li onda izbaciti i čitanje novina?

----------


## vissnja

Pa zavisi za sta ti TV sluzi. Mi vesti ne gledamo, procitamo ih na teletextu ili internetu, isto kao i prognozu. Ja ne gledam ni filmove, uopste, nikada, ni na kompu. Serije tu i tamo, ali nisam navucena, ne pratim nista samo pogledam kad natrcim. I to je to.
MM kad je kod kuce i ima vremena gleda sve vesti, dokumentarce, neke glupe serije (nista ne prati nego isto kad naleti), filmove, krvoprolica, ma sve redom. I to me bas nervira, narocito zato sto pojacava.
Od decijih kanala sam memorisala samo BabyTv a Nadji to nije bas zabavno pa ne gleda.
Sport ne gledamo. Od novina kupujemo jedan nedeljnik a i za njega cemo sad uzeti pretplatu preko neta.

MM se slaze da potpuno nekriticki, nekontrolisano bulji u TV, ali eto kad mu je tu ne moze da odoli. Zato bi lakse bilo da ga nemamo u kuci.

----------


## anamar

mislim da je tema pogrešno postavljena od poečtka. 
džaba postrojavanja ovih koji nemaju tv, kad u isto vrijeme imaju opake mašine od kompova koje su bolje od tv-a u odvlačenju pozornosti roditelja od djece i života samog.

----------


## anamar

vidim smisao u raspravi koja bi išla u smjeru; koliko nam mediji, tv i internet osobito, zasljepljuju svakodnevicu.

----------


## Anemona

> vidim smisao u raspravi koja bi išla u smjeru; koliko nam mediji, tv i internet osobito, zasljepljuju svakodnevicu.


Slažem se.

----------


## cvijeta73

> vidim smisao u raspravi koja bi išla u smjeru; koliko nam mediji, tv i internet osobito, zasljepljuju svakodnevicu.


jesi luda?
pa da u depresiju padne 80% forumašica!

 :Grin: 




> džaba postrojavanja ovih koji nemaju tv, kad u isto vrijeme imaju opake mašine od kompova koje su bolje od tv-a u odvlačenju pozornosti roditelja od djece i života samog.


živa istina. TV je mala beba prema internetu.  :Undecided:

----------


## mlukacin

slažem se s anamar

Mi imamo tv i komp i svašta nešto.... Gledamo svaša, od dokumentaraca, sporta, crtića, filmova... Sin obožava nogomet i ne vidim razlog zašto ga nebi gledao?? Ili zašto je tv zlo? Onda bi stvarno kako je netko gore i naveo trebali svu tehnologiju izbaciti iz kuće!

I nije mi jasno zašto se uvijek dramatizira oko tih stvari? Ono, mi ne gledamo tv i super nam je! E pa, mi ga imamo i isto nam je super. I super je s klincem od 4 god ispeći kokice i sjesti pred tv, pogledati dio tekme i komentirati zajedno s njim. Ili kuhanje kod Ane, ili Večera za 5... moji klinci to obožavaju....
Jedino s čime se slažem da ni tvu ni kompu nije mjesto u spavaćoj sobi....

----------


## Anemona

> Jedino s čime se slažem da ni tvu ni kompu nije mjesto u spavaćoj sobi....


Zašto? Koji je razlog osim eventualnog zračenja?
Mi imamo u spavaćoj i TV i DVD i MAXtv. Imamo TV u dnevnom boravku, ali ga tamo ne gledamo. Zašto?
Spavaća soba nam je velika, prostrana, na sjevernoj strani, a TV gledam jedino pred spavanje i volim se zavaliti u krevet i pogledati film. 
Mali za to vrijeme več spava.
Ne ometa nam TV san, niti ništa slično. 
Mali gleda crtić kad se probudi i prije spavanja u krevetu.

----------


## magriz

> Zašto? Koji je razlog osim eventualnog zračenja?
> Mi imamo u spavaćoj i TV i DVD i MAXtv. Imamo TV u dnevnom boravku, ali ga tamo ne gledamo. Zašto?
> Spavaća soba nam je velika, prostrana, na sjevernoj strani, a TV gledam jedino pred spavanje i volim se zavaliti u krevet i pogledati film. 
> Mali za to vrijeme več spava.
> Ne ometa nam TV san, niti ništa slično. 
> Mali gleda crtić kad se probudi i prije spavanja u krevetu.


zato jer mi vjera brani  :Grin: 
spavaća je za spavanje
dnevna za ležanje na kauču, grickalice i tv

----------


## cvijeta73

> zato jer mi vjera brani 
> spavaća je za spavanje
> dnevna za ležanje na kauču, grickalice i tv


eto, upravo tako i meni  :Grin: 
ostalo valjda od kućnog odgoja.

----------


## magriz

> eto, upravo tako i meni 
> ostalo valjda od kućnog odgoja.


a dijete u dječjoj sobi  :Grin: 
da me ne ometa

----------


## spajalica

magriz jel ja tebe vidim kad se pogledam u ogledalo  :Grin: 
ovo je da ne bude potpisujem

----------


## cvijeta73

> a dijete u dječjoj sobi 
> da me ne ometa


to mi nije ostalo  :Rolling Eyes: 

al zato NIKAD ne kupujem coca colu za doma. 
čak i za rođendane se moram prisilit i vidim mamu kako se lupa s tavom po glavi  :Laughing: 
koji je to ono film bio  :Confused:

----------


## magriz

> čak i za rođendane se moram prisilit i vidim mamu kako se lupa s tavom po glavi 
> koji je to ono film bio


 :Laughing: 

isprazni inbox

----------


## magriz

> magriz jel ja tebe vidim kad se pogledam u ogledalo 
> ovo je da ne bude potpisujem


ti si isto zla maćeha?  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> I nije mi jasno zašto se uvijek dramatizira oko tih stvari? Ono, mi ne gledamo tv i super nam je!


Meni nije nikako jasno zašto je različito mišljenje = dramatiziranje. 
Nitko nije rekao ništa loše o gledačima tv-a, samo se raspravlja o mogućnosti života bez čarobne kutije. Tko to želi, naravno.

Zašto tv ne može u dnevnu sobu, to mi je posebna stavka: jer mm gleda nešto usred noći (studentski dani, kad je tv, ako smo ga imali bio uvijek u jedinoj prostoriji koja nam je bila na raspolaganju) a ja se budim zbog titranja svjetla, spremna na teško kazneno djelo. Ozbiljno sam bila neuračunljiva u tim tenucima  :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

> eto, upravo tako i meni 
> ostalo valjda od kućnog odgoja.


Izgleda da je meni kućni odgoj zakazao.  :Raspa: 
Ok, mislila sam da postoji neki "pametniji" i konkretniji razlog.
TV i komp u dječjoj sobi do neke kaaaaaasnije dobi, definitivno NE, ali kod roditelja svakako da. :Grin:

----------


## n.grace

> zato jer mi vjera brani 
> spavaća je za spavanje
> dnevna za ležanje na kauču, grickalice i tv


Ovako i kod nas. TV u dnevnoj sobi nam je sasvim dovoljan.

----------


## meda

mi cemo uskoro ostat bez tv-a, novi nemam najmeru uskoro kupovat. s jedne strane me veseli jer mi ga je sve teze kontrolirati, i sebi i djetetu, s druge sam tuzna. volim pogledat dobre informativne i dokumentarne emisije, na hrt plus ima bas dobrih emisija, repriza dobrih hrt-ovih emisjia (na rubu znanosti, srednji vijek, putopisne emisjie). ili reprize filmova koje sam propustila pogledat tijekom godina. u videoteku ne idem, sa neta mi se ne da skidat, na kino sam ogranicena na mozda jednom mjesecno, ako i toliko.

da je program tv-a kao u mom djetinjstvu kad je na tv-u bilo 2 programa sa siromasni programom ne bi nikad izbacila tv. danas, uz 50 programa i 50 emisjia dnevno na svakom, mijenjam misljenje. 


meni je osobno gori internet, to je tek gutac vremena i energije.

----------


## MarijaP

i ja se slažem da je internet gori  (potpisujem)

Tv emisija počen i završi.... na netu možeš visiti satima da niti ne primjetiš.

----------


## cvijeta73

meni se ovako čini da tv u stvari dobro djeluje na bračne odnose.
da nema tv-a, svaki prosječni par bio bi pred prevelikim pritiskom da svaku večer mora vodit smislene razgovore il se seksat. 
i tako iz dana u dan, iz večeri u večer.
mislim, možete i kartat, npr. ali pritisak razgovora ostaje, jer ste se riješili televizora prvenstveno da povećate kvalitetu obiteljskih odnosa. a učili su nas da to može jedino razgovor, ne npr. trešeta. a i većina igara je ubitačno dosadna kad se igra u dvoje. prolazi jedino šah.
 a taman da se svaku večer seksaš, opet, čast iznimkama, to ne može potrajat cijelu večer. opet moraš razgovarat. onda, nakon nekog vremena, ponestane tema za razgovor. onda si počneš postavljat pitanja, da u kakvom ti to braku živiš, kad nemaš o čemu razgovarati. pa dok šutiš, ne šutiš opušteno, nego razmišljaš o braku.
e onda nakon kojih mjesec dana mučne tišine (ne one ugodne tišine, kakva je pred televizorom, kad se osjećaš ugodno i opušteno dok šutiš pokraj svog dragog) slijedi faza pričanja o vašem braku. a ta faza nikako ne može na dobro završit. naročito što ste oboje već izluđeni od napete tišine. postaje ti sve besmisleno, a jedino rješenje koje može spasit brak, ti ni u ludilu, u ovoj fazi, više ne može pasti na pamet - televizor.

treba i o ovom aspektu razmislit, najozbiljnije vam kažem. dakle, ako ne volite šah, nemojte se rješavat televizora.

 :Grin:

----------


## Kaae

Cvijetam cvijetu.

----------


## Svimbalo

Kaae  :Laughing: 

Dugoooo već nisam pročitala ovako genijalan post kao ovaj Cvijetin  :Klap:

----------


## magriz

cvijeta je procvjetala  :Klap:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ja volim cvijetu :Heart: 
puno

----------


## Svimbalo

:Heart:  Topik uguz cvijeti

Nije mi prvi, zar ne, draga?  :Saint:

----------


## maria71

pčela  na cvijet(u)

cvijetam te cvijeto!

----------


## Anci

> Topik uguz cvijeti
> 
> Nije mi prvi, zar ne, draga?


bome nisam je ni ja dugo posvimbala  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

aaa  :Shock: 

jeste lude  :Laughing: 

inspiracija pred godišnji  :Grin:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Cvijeta, legendo...

Mi imao tv, radi po cijele dane i nekako mi nije išao na živce dok nije otvorena ova tema. Sad mi odjednom jako smeta.
Izgleda da ću morati porazgovarat s MMom o tome. Ili bolje ne...
Da me ne bi snašlo Cvijetino proročanstvo.  :Grin:

----------


## Tashunica

> zato jer mi vjera brani 
> *spavaća je za spavanje*
> dnevna za ležanje na kauču, grickalice i tv


 :Nope:  i još te svi potpisuju   :Nope: 

cvijeto baš je danas lijep dan, stvarno je.

----------


## ivanas

Ja se nadam da cu uspijeti sto duze izbjeci da moje djete gleda tv, dogovorila sam se s MM da je tv upaljen samo kad beba spava, a jos kad bi ga mogla izbaciti iz kuce bila bi najsretnija. 

Ima vise razloga zašto sam protiv tv, posebno kod jece. 

Prvi je subliminalne poruke kojima su krcate gotovo sve reklame, filmovi, serije i s kojima nas programiraju, od toga da bas kupujemo odredeni proizvod, kako da mislimo pa do seksualnih poruka. Djeca su još prijemčljivija za takvu vrstu manipulacije. (Subliminalne poruke su inace kao zabranjene, ali ih je sav tv prgram krcat. To znaci da se u sekvence od 24 slike koliko ljudsko oko moze pratit u sekundi ubacuje poruka ili sadrzaj koji zbog brzine  ne zapazamo svjesnim umom već nam direktno ide u podsvijest. U knjigama iz psihologije se često spominje ono istraživanje s coca colom.)

Drugi razlog je ogrom nasilje koje je prisutno od crtića, serija do filmova. Ne mislim da mi ljudi imamo ikakve koristi gledajući to nasilje svaki dan, o djeci da ne pričam. 

Treći, rezultati mnogih istraživanja govore da gledanje televizije utječe na kognitivne sposobnosti, posebno kod djece. 

Ima ih još ali ovi su mi sasvim dovoljni.

----------


## vissnja

Ovo za, kako ti to kazes sublimirane poruke i ja sam cula, sa vise strana. Ali rekla bih da je to ipak mit. Radila sam na 5 televizija, na programu, arhiviranju, u informativi.... Gomile filmova, serija, reklama mi je proslo kroz ruke i masine, pregledala sam ih frejm po frejm (24 frejma=1sekunda slike) i nikad nisam naisla na bilo sta. Tako da u tu pricu ne verujem.

----------


## V&NMama

Ma znate šta?
Ja sam u biti ljuta na ovo vrijeme u kojem živimo, u kojem smo svakodnevno u opasnosti da nam se životu svedu na nekakvo virtualno postojanje, na druženje s virtualnim ljudima, neopipljivim, nedodirljivim, nevidljivim (net), ili gledanje tuđih života, nerijetko strašnih, nemoralnih, bolesnih (tv - ps. kad se sjetim samo onih big brothera za kojima je ludilo i staro i mlado). Ja osobno ne provodim puno vremena na netu, ali i zbog toga (relativno) kratkog vremena mi bude žao, uvijek kad ugasim komp budem nekako prazna...usamljena. I uvijek si kažem: e pa neću više provesti večer uz komp, nego uz dobru knjigu, u šetnji i sl. Tako sam si obećala i za večeras. A gdje sam? Na netu  :Rolling Eyes: . 
Neko je spomenuo da je net veći problem ljudima danas nego tv. Slažem se.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> pčela na cvijet(u)


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz X za cvijetu
Bravo  :Klap: 


Nego, da ne čitam cijeli topic, jesmo li mi jedini roditelji koji su svoju trogodišnjakinju nagovarali da samo proba malo pogledat televiziju? 
I napokon uspjeli kad smo nabavili Dora cd (S.  :Kiss: ). 
Sad lijepo pogleda ujutro Doru, taman dok ja sredim braca i spravim doručak. 
Ne dirajte mi televiziju, spasi me svako jutro.

----------


## ivanas

vissnja jako bi volila da je to stvarno rijetka pojava i da ih nema. Osim što sam čitala o tome, pričao mi je prijatelj koji radi u tvrtki za distribuciju filmova za nekoliko poznatih filmova gdje su ubačeni subliminali. Stvarno bi volila da je to prije izimka nego pravilo, jer je njihva moć da na nas utječu ogromna.

----------


## Kaae

Hm. 

Valjda ne gledam dovoljno televizije, s obzirom da mi se jos niti jednom nije dogodilo da hipnotizirano odsecem u ducan po nesto sto sam upravo vidjela na ekranu.

Povremeno stvarno kupim razno smece, ali ne bih bas isla tako daleko da kazem da me cipiralo. Vise, onako, imam losu samokontrolu. Ponekad.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Eh, da bar mogu odšetati u butigu po nešto što vidim na televiziji. Da ne moram sjest u auto i tramakat se bar do Splita ili dalje. Prođe te volja da si ne znam kako čipiran  :Sad:

----------


## Vivet

> TV nije uljez vec sprava koja se kontrolirano treba koristiti.


X
Dodajem tome i internet.

----------


## anamar

cvijetin post ima materije za cijeli novi topic  :Yes:

----------


## ina33

U cvijetinu jednadžbu s TV ili šah, dodajem još i knjige - uz knjige/časopise itd. (svako svoju) se ful može kvalitetno šutit i nema "bračnog pritiska"  :Smile: .

----------


## pomikaki

> U cvijetinu jednadžbu s TV ili šah, dodajem još i knjige - uz knjige/časopise itd. (svako svoju) se ful može kvalitetno šutit i nema "bračnog pritiska" .


Eee da vi vidite bračnog pritiska kad mm čita kvalitetnu knjigu a ja hendlam dijete i fiksiram ga mrkim pogledom  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> Nego, da ne čitam cijeli topic, jesmo li mi jedini roditelji koji su svoju trogodišnjakinju nagovarali da samo proba malo pogledat televiziju? 
> I napokon uspjeli kad smo nabavili Dora cd (S. ).


 Što se mene tiče, jeste. Moja zuri u tv kao u čudo, kad god ga vidi. Uostalom takav je i mm, a bogme i ja.

----------


## lola_34

> meni se ovako čini da tv u stvari dobro djeluje na bračne odnose.
> da nema tv-a, svaki prosječni par bio bi pred prevelikim pritiskom da svaku večer mora vodit smislene razgovore il se seksat. 
> i tako iz dana u dan, iz večeri u večer.
> mislim, možete i kartat, npr. ali pritisak razgovora ostaje, jer ste se riješili televizora prvenstveno da povećate kvalitetu obiteljskih odnosa. a učili su nas da to može jedino razgovor, ne npr. trešeta. a i većina igara je ubitačno dosadna kad se igra u dvoje. prolazi jedino šah.
> a taman da se svaku večer seksaš, opet, čast iznimkama, to ne može potrajat cijelu večer. opet moraš razgovarat. onda, nakon nekog vremena, ponestane tema za razgovor. onda si počneš postavljat pitanja, da u kakvom ti to braku živiš, kad nemaš o čemu razgovarati. pa dok šutiš, ne šutiš opušteno, nego razmišljaš o braku.
> e onda nakon kojih mjesec dana mučne tišine (ne one ugodne tišine, kakva je pred televizorom, kad se osjećaš ugodno i opušteno dok šutiš pokraj svog dragog) slijedi faza pričanja o vašem braku. a ta faza nikako ne može na dobro završit. naročito što ste oboje već izluđeni od napete tišine. postaje ti sve besmisleno, a jedino rješenje koje može spasit brak, ti ni u ludilu, u ovoj fazi, više ne može pasti na pamet - televizor.
> 
> treba i o ovom aspektu razmislit, najozbiljnije vam kažem. dakle, ako ne volite šah, nemojte se rješavat televizora.


 :Laughing: 

Onda je po tome moj brak super (uglavnom i jedino kaj radimo je da navečer gledamo telku  :Grin: ).

----------


## zrinquita

Mi nemamo televizor.

----------


## marijanada

Dok sam bila single, tv mi je bio dnevna potreba (dokumentarci, filmovi, dvd-i). 
Otkad sam u braku i imam dijete, tv gledam pola sata tjedno. Httjela bih, ali nemam kada. Volim pogledati History, Nacional geographic itd.
Dok je dijete budno, jedva mogu na wc, a kamoli pred televizor.
Kad po danu spava odem na net ili pospremam nered oko sebe. Navečer kad zaspe, ja nemam snage ni za šutjeti (vidi cvijetin post) uz muža, jedva čekam okrepljujući san.
Ali zato tv ima važno mjesto u životu mog djeteta jer voli pogledati crtiće na mini tv-u i boomerang-u.
A ja ću doći na red kad ode studirati u London. 
Jedva čekam da mi dijete bude dovoljno staro, pa da svi troje navečer možemo zajedno u piđamama pogledati nešto što volimo. To mi je obiteljsko nasljeđe.
Imam prijatelje koji uz dijete i posao stignu pogledati film i stalno odlažem upitati ih: Pa kad vi to uspijete gledati?
Najprije moram skužiti šta sa mnom nije u redu.

----------


## ornela_m

> Otkad smo dobili bebicu, nekako sam tv počela doživljavat kao uljeza u stanu koji mi samo odvlači pažnju od stvarnog života, a bebicu kao najvrjedniju moje pažnje i aktivne pozornosti, prisutnosti duhom i tijelom. Zamolila mm-a da izbacimo tv, i evo nas - bez tv-a već mjesecima! I mogu vam reći da mi je baš lijepo tako! 
> Ima vas još koji nemate tv?
> Baš bi voljela da se pobrojimo!
> I da ne ispadnem nenormalna !


Sjajno.
Divim vam se.
Ne zato sto se izbacili TV, nego ponajprije jer se poslusali svoj istisnki nagon.

I, ako mene pitas, nije uopce bitno je li se jos neko dodao na listu s tobom. (Nemam vremena citati temu do kraja.) Poslusali ste sebe, sami sebi ste mjera. Sta ima normalnije od toga?

----------


## lukab

> meni se ovako čini da tv u stvari dobro djeluje na bračne odnose.
> da nema tv-a, svaki prosječni par bio bi pred prevelikim pritiskom da svaku večer mora vodit smislene razgovore il se seksat. 
> i tako iz dana u dan, iz večeri u večer.
> mislim, možete i kartat, npr. ali pritisak razgovora ostaje, jer ste se riješili televizora prvenstveno da povećate kvalitetu obiteljskih odnosa. a učili su nas da to može jedino razgovor, ne npr. trešeta. a i većina igara je ubitačno dosadna kad se igra u dvoje. prolazi jedino šah.
>  a taman da se svaku večer seksaš, opet, čast iznimkama, to ne može potrajat cijelu večer. opet moraš razgovarat. onda, nakon nekog vremena, ponestane tema za razgovor. onda si počneš postavljat pitanja, da u kakvom ti to braku živiš, kad nemaš o čemu razgovarati. pa dok šutiš, ne šutiš opušteno, nego razmišljaš o braku.
> e onda nakon kojih mjesec dana mučne tišine (ne one ugodne tišine, kakva je pred televizorom, kad se osjećaš ugodno i opušteno dok šutiš pokraj svog dragog) slijedi faza pričanja o vašem braku. a ta faza nikako ne može na dobro završit. naročito što ste oboje već izluđeni od napete tišine. postaje ti sve besmisleno, a jedino rješenje koje može spasit brak, ti ni u ludilu, u ovoj fazi, više ne može pasti na pamet - televizor.
> 
> treba i o ovom aspektu razmislit, najozbiljnije vam kažem. dakle, ako ne volite šah, nemojte se rješavat televizora.


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
jako dobro! i definitivno ima smisla  :Naklon:

----------


## lukab

mi imamo jednu sobu u stanu i naš televizor gori navečer nakon što L. ode spavat ili preko dana ako ja imam maratonska dojenja... riješit ga se ne mogu nikako jer MD radi na HRT-u pa mu je to kao profesija  :Rolling Eyes:   a i ja volim navečer pogledat vijesti i neki film ili seriju, na što već naletim... Kad L. naraste toliko da ja zaključim kako bi mogao pogledat koji crtić onda ćemo uvesti ono što sam i ja imala ko mala - crtić pa u krevet   :Grin:  

a i ne igramo šah   :Coffee:

----------


## enela

Da ne otvaram novu temu, dajte mi preporučite neku knjigu na tu temu. Ne članke na netu, knjigu. MD i ja se stalno koljemo oko gledanja tv-a. Ja tvrdim da kćer gleda previše tv, a on viče da gleda malo. Na moje "dosta" obavezno dođe njegovo kolutanje očima i "možeš još jedan crtić". Naravno, knjiga na hrvatskom jer na engleskom ga jednostavno ne mogu dobiti da tako nešto pročita.

----------


## Ma-ar

Znam da je tv stetAn za male bebe ali zAnima me sta je sa mobitelimA, ipodima ili komp? 
Da li mala beba smije pogledati npr slike na mobu? Znam da njoj to nista ne znaci ali npr ja sam od 2 tj njezine starosti pocela raditi (posao kod kuce) i mob i komp su mi neizbjezni. Nije to svaki dan ali uzmem je sa sobom kad moram pogledati mail, odg na mail itd... Nesto kratko... Sve to jer nece bit u kolicima a nemam ju kome ostavit npr na 1, 2 h da mi ju pricuva. Da li su mob i komp isto stetni kao i tv ?

----------


## Liki

Ja nisam neki veliki ovisnk o televiziji, ali svejedno sam prošlu godinu razmišljala da je se riješim jer je neko vrijeme skoro pa samo skupljala prašinu.. Razlog tome je moj svakodnevni pretrpani raspored u kojem jedva da se uspijem podružiti sa obiteljim,a kamoli još leći ispred televezije. Svejedno smatram da televizija ne nosi ništa loše, osim mogućnosti potrebne razonode i opuštanje s vremena na vrijeme koja također može služiti kao faktor okupljanja svih članova obitelji, čemu ljudi sve više teže u posljednje vrijeme..

----------

